# Brooder questions



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. I have hatched chicks in the past. Last year, we had our brooder in the dining room so we could see them and interact. We used shavings in the bottom.That created a lot of dust. I have eggs in the incubator now and want the brooder back int he dining room. Only thing is we are wondering what we can use in the bottom that would have low dust.Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you were using pine shavings it wasn't the shavings for the most part. It was from the chicks themselves. Chicken feathers create a lot of dust. That's what you see in your coop and why its a constant battle.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

robin416 said:


> If you were using pine shavings it wasn't the shavings for the most part. It was from the chicks themselves. Chicken feathers create a lot of dust. That's what you see in your coop and why its a constant battle.


I agree with robin. However I have heard some success with hardware cloth with litter on top. It strains the litter. Even with this method there still will be a little dust and you may want to change the hardware cloth biweekly to monthly depending on breed (Cornish cross bi weekly- other non poop addicted breeds monthly).

you can create an insert with 1/2 pvc pipe, 1/4 in (bantams) - 1/2 hardware cloth, and zip ties to secure it. Be sure there is something plastic under the hardware cloth to catch the droppings. Be sure there is a good amount of litter on top to protect the feet. When they're a day old be sure to use paper towels instead of pine shavings so they don't eat litter


----------

